

Midwest Predicted To Be Fastest Growing Venture Market In 2011 - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/91752/midwest-predicted-to-be-fastest-growing-venture-market-in-2011/

======
cvg
I imagine Groupon will account for a big chunk of this uptick. Looks like
about 500 million of the recent discolosure will end up in 2011.

~~~
tptacek
I'm looking forward to the impending arrival of Chicago's Groupon mafia.

~~~
brandnewlow
Silicon Stockyard.

